# Inferior Ni and Te descriptions needed



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

If someone could describe inferior Ni and Te, I would be very happy. The more detailed, the better. Also I would like to know how in general sense inferior function feels.


----------



## Asura (Apr 2, 2016)

@The red spirit
So to understand inferior Ni one must understand Ni in its entirety. I'm not an INTP and I don't prefer the whole 5 paragraph explanation style so ill keep it short but sweet.

Where as Se likes to enjoy and experience life through physical sensations in the "present and now" Ni does not. Ni prefers to interpret information around current physical sensations. Ni asks "Why? How? What is the Cause and Effect of this situation?". The cost of this in the strong Ni user is their mind/body ignores the actual physical sensations and events presented to them and instead chases the underlying reasons behind them.

Inferior Ni types(Such as the ESFP ESTP)are so in tune with how the present physical world is affecting them that they tend to completely tune out the "Behind the scenes". This becomes a problem when the Se dominate type actually tries to find the reasoning behind things. They might incorrectly assume something about a situation or find themselves unable to come to a stable conclusion.

Example I use in one of my videos-- 
Jack waves to Sally everyday. One day Jack does not wave to Sally.
Ni dom Sally- I remember Jack has been very busy lately. Studying for finals. He is most likely stressed and his mind was elsewhere.
Se dom Sally(Inferior Ni)-Why didn't Jack wave to me? Is he mad at me? He looked upset. I must have done something wrong.


Inferior Te is going to present itself as a struggle with bringing tasks to completion in a scheduled and timely manner. The Fi dominate user might outburst with things they think to be fact based on objective information without even attempting to fact check that information.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@Asura I'm currently reading this tumbrl page Accurate Typing: Tertiary Temptation - Cognitive Function Theory (it's not about inferior, but you can find info about inferior too)and find it informative. What do you think about it? Is it valid?


----------



## Asura (Apr 2, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> @Asura I'm currently reading this tumbrl page Accurate Typing: Tertiary Temptation - Cognitive Function Theory (it's not about inferior, but you can find info about inferior too)and find it informative. What do you think about it? Is it valid?


I have read many of this persons articles. The explanations are usually very accurate and well thought out. I have not found any major flaws in that writers articles before and find no reason to doubt information presented by them.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

As with all inferior functions they can come out at time's when an individual is under stress. The individual often feels 'out of character'.

Simply Inferior Ni leads to: 

Inner confusion
Inappropriate attribution of meaning
Grandiose vision

Often there can be a sense of impending doom, many confusing/bad possibilities, a sense of something bad is to happen to them or those close to them (illness, harm coming to them/loved one, relational breakup). Rather than focusing and adapting to the moment (what they do best), they are detached from the present and seeing what dire possibilities are to come.

Cues or hints from their environment may be interpreted incorrectly, such as @Asura 's example.

They may have grand visions, be drawn to the cosmic, and become quite superstitious relating unrelated events as having significant meaning. This type may even go as far as dropping everything in their current life for the 'true calling'.

Here is a link to more information on inferior Ni:
The Form of the Inferior - ESPs



Inferior Te manifests as:

Aggressive Criticism
Precipitous Action
judgments of incompetence

Usually the individual can be quite kind and caring, however when in the grip of the inferior they can become very judgmental and critical and very negative. They can fixate on everything that is wrong blaming others, to later flip to self criticism and self blame. They can over react and become unreasonable, focusing on the incompetence of others and may even ignore their own values.

There can also be an urge to take some action in attempt to rectify what they perceive as wrong. They attempt to be systematic (make checklists, be methodical, organise things logically). The action taken often makes the problem worse or creates a problem where there actually wasn't one to begin with. This action is an attempt to take control.

For more information on Inferior Te:
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html


----------



## 100_the_cat (Oct 1, 2016)

A person in the grip of inferior Ni is having a psychotic episode resembling schizophrenia, basically. They don't have the resources to decode Ni phenomena properly, they take it too literally, too seriously, get freaked out, and end up yelling at demons that are trying to rape them. They might misplace a TV remote and become absolutely convinced that someone broke into their house just to steal this one, inconsequential item. They experience the spirit world in a very dualistic way, and have to protect themselves against what they perceive to be the evil side of it.

The inferior function, in general, is where you experience temptation when you are vulnerable that leads you straight into whatever your personal version of hell is. It's the oven you go into against your will in order to be transformed in a Plutonian sense. People with your inferior function as their dominant function are your heroes when you're in the grip. They are effortlessly wealthy in the area where you struggle with poverty.


----------



## 100_the_cat (Oct 1, 2016)

I see the general story of the inferior function in this video. Something stressful happened, making him vulnerable to temptation. He follows the temptation out of his everyday reality and into a dualistic, life-or-death reality where he has to fight. Notice the difference in intensity between these two places.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrgqUZaeRuc


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

This is such a negative demonic view of Inferior within this thread. 
@The red spirit

Don't let your Inferior Te soak all this up as absolute


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> This is such a negative demonic view of Inferior within this thread.
> @The red spirit
> 
> Don't let your Inferior Te soak all this up as absolute


or inferior Ni, I'm not sure if I'm ISFP


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> or inferior Ni, I'm not sure if I'm ISFP


The Inferior Function influences the Dominate Function.


A lot of stuff here is actually when someone becomes a Pure Type - Ignoring the Inferior. Some of the stuff is just here and there


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> The Inferior Function influences the Dominate Function.
> 
> 
> A lot of stuff here is actually when someone becomes a Pure Type - Ignoring the Inferior. Some of the stuff is just here and there


you know ESFP is really close to ISFP and I don't really know which I am. Either way I'm pretty weird ESFP or weird ISFP. Most likely, I'm just lack knowledge about both.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> you know ESFP is really close to ISFP and I don't really know which I am. Either way I'm pretty weird ESFP or weird ISFP. Most likely, I'm just lack knowledge about both.


This thread will just mess up your knowledge,imo.

The thread where you "liked" the carrot is where/how I like to help with Inferior issue's that affects the Dominate. My point in saying this is there is to much negativity already in this thread. I feel like I would have to spend so much time arguing uselessly in which I hate doing.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> This thread will just mess up your knowledge,imo.
> 
> The thread where you "liked" the carrot is where/how I like to help with Inferior issue's that affects the Dominate. My point in saying this is there is to much negativity already in this thread. I feel like I would have to spend so much time arguing uselessly in which I hate doing.


What messed up me most was just looking at dominant and aux as most important things. I think, that I should look broader. BTW it's not arguing at all, it's discussion.


----------



## Asura (Apr 2, 2016)

@The red spirit you say you are confused between the ESFP and ISFP? These two types are very similar but one major difference in brother pairs is that one is a perceiving dominant type while the other is a judging dominant type. ESFP perceiving ISFP is a judging because Fi is the lead function. In general during times of stress the Fi dominate type might lash out in a more "open" way. The inner self forces itself to the outside through Te. While the Se dominate type is more likely to retreat to the inner world and experience problems with the self through Ni.

ESFPs appear relaxed and are usually relaxed people.
ISFPs appear relaxed because of their extroverted sensing*(fixed this accidentally wrote intuition.)but their inner self is usually somewhat strict and judgmental. This is the dominant function for the ISFP.

@myjazz while the last few examples were not so good I think mine and the person after mines were stable and factual haha.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Asura said:


> @The red spirit you say you are confused between the ESFP and ISFP? These two types are very similar but one major difference in brother pairs is that one is a perceiving dominant type while the other is a judging dominant type. ESFP perceiving ISFP is a judging because Fi is the lead function. In general during times of stress the Fi dominate type might lash out in a more "open" way. The inner self forces itself to the outside through Te. While the Se dominate type is more likely to retreat to the inner world and experience problems with the self through Ni.
> 
> ESFPs appear relaxed and are usually relaxed people.
> ISFPs appear relaxed because of their extroverted intuition but their inner self is usually somewhat strict and judgmental. This is the dominant function for the ISFP.


More like ISFP, but still there are lots of places in this text, that I just don't know


----------



## Asura (Apr 2, 2016)

@The red spirit accidentally wrote extroverted intuition in that last post. I meant extroverted sensing haha. Went back and fixed it


----------



## 100_the_cat (Oct 1, 2016)

The inferior function is where you have to set boundaries in life in order to be healthy.


----------



## 100_the_cat (Oct 1, 2016)

I already posted this once but it didn't seem to go through...another inferior function metaphor is the movie The Martian. He's in an inhospitable environment where he clearly doesn't belong, and has to exert an unreasonable amount of effort just to survive. The inferior function is where you say, "Life isn't supposed to be this hard."

Another metaphor: your dominant function is your native language. Your inferior function is a foreign language you wish you were fluent in, and might invest decades of time and effort into learning, but can never completely master. You will never be a native here, no matter how hard you try.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

100_the_cat said:


> Another metaphor: your dominant function is your native language. Your inferior function is a foreign language you wish you were fluent in, and might invest decades of time and effort into learning, but can never completely master. You will never be a native here, no matter how hard you try.


That's awesome example, I like it, but can you explain what is language of each cognitive function? It's the confusing part.


----------



## 100_the_cat (Oct 1, 2016)

That's not relevant to the metaphor


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> "i want a car license but (enter Fi judgment here)"


I'm not sure if I really want it. I'm actually bit scared of them, but I'm at same time, can't help but be exited. I don't think, that it's judgement, it's common sense, that it's unaffordable and I'm not sure if I use it, so it's not really Fi


----------



## 100_the_cat (Oct 1, 2016)

I've had enough experience with other types to know I don't want to invest in them. My interest in ESTPs is only theoretical at this point. IRL they're too much trouble. Even communicating with them online isn't worth it. I'm an INFJ who spent a long time being too worldly, all I wanna do is close my loop and live in a spiritual bubble. I only come here and do stuff like this out of boredom. I have to dump my insights somewhere.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

100_the_cat said:


> I've had enough experience with other types to know I don't want to invest in them. My interest in ESTPs is only theoretical at this point. IRL they're too much trouble. Even communicating with them online isn't worth it. I'm an INFJ who spent a long time being too worldly, all I wanna do is close my loop and live in a spiritual bubble. I only come here and do stuff like this out of boredom. I have to dump my insights somewhere.


Just buy Honda Insight lol


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> I'm not sure if I really want it. I'm actually bit scared of them, but I'm at same time, can't help but be exited. I don't think, that it's judgement, it's common sense, that it's unaffordable and I'm not sure if I use it, so it's not really Fi


Remember when I mentioned Inferior Influences the Dominate 
You have this almost self doubt that's almost self deprecating. Due to Fi


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> Remember when I mentioned Inferior Influences the Dominate
> You have this almost self doubt that's almost self deprecating. Due to Fi


And why I can't doubt myself if I have Se. How different it would be? What would be different?


(I love Bruce Lee)


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> And why I can't doubt myself if I have Se. How different it would be? What would be different?
> 
> 
> (I love Bruce Lee)


I didn't say Se Dom couldn't have doubt's any one can


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> I didn't say Se Dom couldn't have doubt's any one can


And what it leads to? that I'm not necessarely Fi dom. I need further disscusion.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> And what it leads to? that I'm not necessarely Fi dom. I need further disscusion.


Through out this thread you seem Fi Dom to me, I just gave one example is all.


What is Fi?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> What is Fi?


SuPER AweZOMe DeFinitIOn: Introverted Feeling


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Fi is judging function, it's subjective. It judges feelings, but doesn't perceive anything, only judging. It comes from inside aka intro. Some introverts have it as their main function, but for dumb reasons are called perceivers. Basically it just decides feelings from within, has smaller bro Fe. Fe is in shadow place and it dominates there. Fe is king of shadows and it basically is emperor there. Fi is emperor of present and more used world and is emperor of person (Only applies to Fi doms). Other functions are Fi slaves, even emperor Fe, so Fi is supreme emperor (Fi doms only). Generaly Fi is morality, feelings and emotions decided by yourself.


----------



## 100_the_cat (Oct 1, 2016)

More general inferior fn...

It's where you stress over details. It's where you experience crisis. It's where you anxiously cling to something, or even worship it, because you experience so much lack there, it'll be extremely difficult to get that thing back if you lose it.

I have inferior Se, I can't handle environmental details. The last time I was in a crisis, I'd lost my place to live, and was taking a Greyhound bus somewhere. I freaked out over the fact that there was no clear indicator which bus I was supposed to get on. There was a number on my ticket that didn't match any buses pulling in near my departure time. If I were to get on a wrong bus, the consequences would be dire for me because just getting to a planned destination is already like climbing Mt. Everest.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

100_the_cat said:


> More general inferior fn...
> 
> It's where you stress over details. It's where you experience crisis. It's where you anxiously cling to something, or even worship it, because you experience so much lack there, it'll be extremely difficult to get that thing back if you lose it.
> 
> I have inferior Se, I can't handle environmental details. The last time I was in a crisis, I'd lost my place to live, and was taking a Greyhound bus somewhere. I freaked out over the fact that there was no clear indicator which bus I was supposed to get on. There was a number on my ticket that didn't match any buses pulling in near my departure time. If I were to get on a wrong bus, the consequences would be dire for me because just getting to a planned destination is already like climbing Mt. Everest.


What is that inferior fn? Inferior intuitive feeler?

When I first time left my keys at home I panicked, eventually started crying (I was little kid, 5-6 year old). Firstly I felt totally fucked, without any future at all )later, I thought, that it would be very shameful to reveal this secret, people would think, that I'm dumb). Scared to death. Later I thought, that I should go to school and then call to parents there. I went, but I was stupid and didn't knew number. Later they found number and called dad. Everything went fine and dad came. Inside I still was very scared and ashamed. There was same incident later, but I learned to pay attention to these things. In your case with bus, I would be scared at first and rush to administration or whatever staff and ask them. If bus went without me, I would just probably go on foot if it's under 50 km.


----------



## 100_the_cat (Oct 1, 2016)

Inferior fn is where you encounter danger

With inferior Se, it's dangerous for me to drive. I was so hung up on looking at signs in the distance (because I needed certainty about where to enter the interstate), I ran a red light without realizing it, got T-boned, and spun around 360 degrees. The other car was totaled.


----------



## 100_the_cat (Oct 1, 2016)

Inferior Se is INFJ, INTJ

I had a job where my boss asked me to drop off a photo somewhere I'd never been before. I was living in a city I was unfamiliar with. I spent an hour mapping it online and studying the map. Eventually my boss asked me why I hadn't gone yet. This place was only 10 minutes away. Even after all that preparation, I got lost on the way back. I was sweating the whole time I was driving, roundtrip, from the stress.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

100_the_cat said:


> Inferior Se is INFJ, INTJ
> 
> I had a job where my boss asked me to drop off a photo somewhere I'd never been before. I was living in a city I was unfamiliar with. I spent an hour mapping it online and studying the map. Eventually my boss asked me why I hadn't gone yet. This place was only 10 minutes away. Even after all that preparation, I got lost on the way back. I was sweating the whole time I was driving, roundtrip, from the stress.


I don't think, that my Se is trying to kill be (be realistic, it's most dangerous function lol). In that situatin about my keys I could say, that inferior is Ni or Te. more likely Ni. Your map orientation sucks. When I went to wrong bus with friend I found map in bus stop for bus and used it to find, where I had to go (friend wasn't mad, he liked adventure) in place, where I never been to object, where I have been before. I saw map, I went, yet not feeling confident about that, but I did it and I found place (library). Later there was other problems that day, I can tell them, but not sure if I have to (if it's even beneficial for typing myself).


----------



## 100_the_cat (Oct 1, 2016)

Was That Really Me? by Naomi Quenck has inferior fn descriptions


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't know if she's serious or not. I think she need's glasses or contacts


----------



## 100_the_cat (Oct 1, 2016)

I wasn't saying you have inferior Se. I was giving you an example of the crisis mode the inferior puts people in. The details of your crisis, how/where you experience crisis, will vary depending on what your inferior fn is. (Your reading comprehension sucks.) 

If you are Se-dominant, getting around should be no big deal for you. If you make a mistake, you probably see it as entertainment, if you even notice it at all.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> I don't know if she's serious or not. I think she need's glasses or contacts


My dad has pretty poor spatial awareness too, he is also aggressive driver. Result is way too heavy braking sometimes, near misses, hard acceleration, dangerous lane changes (he almost hit cars) and not seeing cars around him braking. He is monkey behind wheel, just perfects Peugeot driver stereotype.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

100_the_cat said:


> I wasn't saying you have inferior Se. I was giving you an example of the crisis mode the inferior puts people in. The details of your crisis, how/where you experience crisis, will vary depending on what your inferior fn is. (Your reading comprehension sucks.)
> 
> If you are Se-dominant, getting around should be no big deal for you. If you make a mistake, you probably see it as entertainment, if you even notice it at all.


Can you start quoting sometimes, it's getting difficult to know with who you are talking. This time looks like with me. I totally got, that it wasn't me and I wanted to share my experience and mistakes are entertaining, but I try not to laugh, because people around me think, that I'm strange.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html read this (inferior part and bit about dom) and it seems, that I just see world not so emotionaly. I don't trust that description much, seems like author wanted to give pretty extreme examples, that aren't realistic.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh thank god I remembered one interesting detail. Almost every summer (well for at least 6 previous year in the row)I be at home. Most of the times I'm alone (parents at work). Every frigging day I just be at computer, xbox 360 or just do nothing good. I always think about hyper stupid ideas, I start to theorize, look at future and meanings, plan them. (looks like Ni) After summer end I always remember, what I was thinking. Everytime i think, that if I do this agaain, I will definitely go crazy, but at the summer I rarely realize that. I asked ISFPs and INTJs about sitting at home for 2 months (well my holiday is longer, but I stay at home for about 2 months). ISFPs said, that it will be boring, some of them said, that they would want to commit suicide. INTJs answered diferently, they said, that they do this all time, so it's nothing unusual. They said, that do some activities at home (reading, net, absorbing information) and they see that only as mildly boring, while ISFPs see it as major boredom. I'm kinda on the fence, it's in the midle, but as I said, my thinking then becomes really weird and crazy, maybe not stupid, but not very natural (now I'm not entirely sure if I don't do this now. Okay though a bit and it seems, that I'm not like that everytime. I do that, but healthy, but sometimes it appears even now. I remembered my shitty behaviour about Nintendo 3DS. I thought it was pretty crappy thing at first, but people often wrote, that this console isn't about technical specifications, but about software. Kinda convinced me and I started to babble my nonsense to dad. Later I realized, that logic is fine, but I'm not like that. Felt very stupid, because I told so much bullshit to him. 3DS doesn't even have that good software and it kinda suck overall. Maybe I did that at summer, I had money only for 2DS, which is obviously bad thing. When I don't have enough money for things I want, my thinking becomes really bad and really idealizing, unrealistic. I always feel stupid afterwards. As you can see I like to announce my "grand thought, observations". I recently ended my personal bulb research and bought a lot of them, this time I didn't wait and didn't start to think bullshit. also it's educational and I learned a lot doing it, so it's definitely worth it and I have no regrets, but I didn't spend a lot of money). Thank god I wrote this down, I'm pretty sure that someone can see functions in this wall-o-text, I'm not sure about them.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

This thread to me is a good example of Inferior Te


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> This thread to me is a good example of Inferior Te


Why not Ni? (I did a horrible mistake in past about seeing Se as Te)


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

What Each Myers-Briggs Type Does In A Rut (The Rise Of The Inferior Function) | Page 3 | Thought Catalog Read ESFP and ISFP ones, still think, that ESFP one fits me better.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> What Each Myers-Briggs Type Does In A Rut (The Rise Of The Inferior Function) | Page 3 | Thought Catalog Read ESFP and ISFP ones, still think, that ESFP one fits me better.


Sorry, I have to much Ti to take Thought Catalog serious...not even reading it.

If your fine with ESFP then take it


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> Sorry, I have to much Ti to take Thought Catalog serious...not even reading it.
> 
> If your fine with ESFP then take it


I'm not fine with my personal thinking, it fools me often, if I don't ask anyone to confirm it. I don't want mistake, it should be avoided.


(I see you set your type to unknow, with your knowledge, you should know it)


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/904906-simple-cognitive-function-explanations.html
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...on-explanation-examples-isfp-perspective.html @myjazz maybe my two creatures can help you a bit? (Second thread was very exhausting mentally, first wasn't)


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

https://soundcloud.com/christopherlawrence/christopher-lawrence-vs-orpheus-tribal-warrior

https://soundcloud.com/christopherlawrence/pharmacy-radio-001

or maybe

https://soundcloud.com/lecastlevania/diesel-boy-invid-le-castle-vania-computer-club-remix-preview


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> https://soundcloud.com/christopherlawrence/christopher-lawrence-vs-orpheus-tribal-warrior
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/christopherlawrence/pharmacy-radio-001
> 
> ...


First: I liked beats and musical details, but whole picture of song isn't for me at all. I dislike trance, because it feels so dang like becoming crazy (in bad way) and going to psychyatry hospital. Definitely not something I would like. Not my taste at all. I would rather listen to song, whuch is intense and energetic, but without any meaning of emptiness or those vibes, that trance gives me. Song isn't bad, but not my taste at all

Second: WTF man, you really expect me to listen to 2 hour long upload (I'm on limited data). No just no, I skipped a bit of it and started to listen from 4.28. Seems like less depressing, but still, I don't like it for almost same reason. With those synthos, they just make main sound way to vawy for my taste, feels pretty bad. Seems like quality music, but not my taste at all. Ewww.

Third: Sounds like track from second link, same bad features. Why u kill me?

I'm gonna show you music, that I like:












 (this is dumb music, but it's enjoyable)




 (lots of bass, cool vibrations)




 (another dumb one, but makes me want to move, not to go to tranc state like mentaly sick human)


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@myjazz 





















just addition, because perC limits video links


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Ksara said:


> As with all inferior functions they can come out at time's when an individual is under stress. The individual often feels 'out of character'.
> 
> Simply Inferior Ni leads to:
> 
> ...


Not sure if it's helpful, but often I find it hard to relate myself to such type texts. They leave too much space for personal interpretations.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@Drunk Parrot I'm confused, please be serious


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

A common thing Inferior Te does is it seek's information and keep's seeking until Fi accept's it. This usually leads to a lot of doubt of oneself because the nature of Fi will see itself in "x" or "x" and due to not having Te developed enough to properly digest the information. It's really hard to just tell a Fi dom "this" or "that"

Carl Jung said the Inferior influences the Dominate, that wasn't just something I thought of or junk I found online. @Asura and @Ksara went more into detail about this

This is what is happening through out this thread, I also mentioned don't let your Inferior Te soak everything up as an absolute. Instead of listing to my advice, kind of a warning. Your Fi Dom automatically became critical towards it as apposed to Perceiving then judging. This also happens because the Fi when in this state can take what people say an be critical it's almost a defense mechanism that Fi is use to already. Fi Aux would be a little more open about it.

I have to go so I will cut this short...bbiab


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> A common thing Inferior Te does is it seek's information and keep's seeking until Fi accept's it. This usually leads to a lot of doubt of oneself because the nature of Fi will see itself in "x" or "x" and due to not having Te developed enough to properly digest the information. It's really hard to just tell a Fi dom "this" or "that"
> 
> Carl Jung said the Inferior influences the Dominate, that wasn't just something I thought of or junk I found online. @Asura and @Ksara went more into detail about this
> 
> ...


I have no words, but don't ESFPs experience same thing?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> @Drunk Parrot I'm confused, please be serious


Confused about what?


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> I have no words, but don't ESFPs experience same thing?


Elaborate what you mean by experience same thing?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> Elaborate what you mean by experience same thing?


Te works until Fi accepts it


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Confused about what?


ISFP or ESFP, but it seems like it's going to end soon


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> ISFP or ESFP, but it seems like it's going to end soon


I never saw a reason to doubt ISFP, but you might be ESFP. As a kid, were you more absorbed in the physical world or within your own feelings?

I don't like typing purely off the inferior. It isn't the best start in my opinion.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I never saw a reason to doubt ISFP, but you might be ESFP. As a kid, were you more absorbed in the physical world or within your own feelings?
> 
> I don't like typing purely off the inferior. It isn't the best start in my opinion.


I already tried traditional typing threads, at firsrst people like to identify me as INFP or ISTP, sometimes ISTJ always turns out that I'm ISFP. As I was in ISFP, I noticed how judgemental and feeling they can be. It definitely, felt that I'm not really one of them and some time they all thought, that I'm thinker (except smarter ones). Then I began my mini journey to INTJ and ISTP forums. ISTP were definitely not like me at all, while INTJs aren't exactly like me, they shared some things (ISTPs shared too, but their core is definitely different and unmistakable). I'm not thinker, not feeler, so who I am then. Maybe someone, who is more feeler, but not exactly one. Bassically someone with aux Fi. It's either ENFP or ESFP. ENFP wasn't an option, so I threw it outta window fast. New journey began. One day I was chatting with ENTJ, she almost instantly said, that I'm ENFP and that's almost absolute. Then I chatted with ISFP, that I knew for long time and he knows me too. He said ISFP, but he also said, he doesn't like to type people and I could be other type, overall he doesn't like to judge type of people, because he believes, that people are people not types (he was most helpful). All of them looked at dominant side of me and much less at inferior and tertiary, so researching inferior is different approach and I think, that it could work.

I don't really remember much from my childhood. Only some episodes. One time I was at village with my grandparent for summer holiday. I generally was bit intimidated by grandpa, because he was silent and he is INTP. Somehow we started talking a bit and he said bad thing about his neighboar Kazys. He just told lots of crap about him. One sunny summer day he came to talk with my grandpa and guess what? I was just 6 year old kiddo and ran to him, started to punch him lol. Of course he wasn't hurt and grandpa (maybe with other neighbour) went to stop me, some time came to calm me down. I talked some bullshit he taught me. After that I felt very guilty, because there wasn't reason to attack him and he was quite nice person. I'm not proud of myself at all.

Other thing happened at same holiday. Again that goddamned INTP was always angry at my grandma. He was called her idiot and something like that. I learned that fast and I did same things (grandma was INFJ, so her Fe kinda resisted complaining and being hurt). I even became bossy and commanded her. One day she snapped and said, that she was hurt. I kinda knew, that it wasn't my fault (it definitely was, only logically it was pseudo correct), but I didn't like the result at all. I tried to apologize, even though it was super shameful. She didn't accept that at first, she needed time to change her opinion about me (I'm actually amazed, that she did). She forgave me and I understood, that I shouldn't believe what is said by others, I should think about those things myself (even now I seldom fall into this trap). INTP wasn't caught (you bastards XD), not even suspected for that. Drunk parrot, that's not related with you, I will accept you normally, without bias. I kinda observed, that Ti doms like to judge way too fast and brutally, they really intimidate me. I totally can't stand being ilogical, even if logic is subjective. Yet again, maybe their ego wasn't developed much.

I was generaly good kid in my home city Kaunas. In kindergarten I was pretty social and talked with lots of other kids. I had my small personal world too. I remember one day I acted like cute robot, because I liked them much (damn I gonna blush, seriously I was totally different). I even liked attention of other people, but I had downside, my sensitive side. One kid was using my toy badly and almost broken it. I became aggressive and soon cried.(ho I have emotional outbursts too, but they are rare, less crying and brutal, if not deadly (don't worry it's really hard to trigger one)).

I remember one time I was in beach (still kid, 9 yea old) and I did very big and deep hole, just enought for water to sink from ground. I played in my mini beach alone, until other kids came (they there younger than me). They kinda wanted to make it wider, but they ignored what I said (I wanted deeper hole). I became angry and came to mom almost crying, well I didn't tell my mom anything.(That shit still hurts, if it happens now, especially if people use my things. If they look like, they gonna break it I become very angry douchebag).

Facts about environment:
Mom ISTJ (emotional support, but still lots of conflicts and crap. Difficult relationship, due to her bad views about me and basically her micromanaging, that doesn't workout well with perceiver. also Si Se clashes)
Dad INTP (most likely, my grandpa calls him idiot, when he doesn't hear lol) (I call him idiot, asshole, fool, debil daily, no guilt at all. He deserved that.)
Lithuanian environment generally preffers extreme feelers and NTJs, STPs aren't very respected, due to their need to rebelling against Te, which is also preffered in country.

Later in my life (10 year old) I became sick. I caught flu and had complications in ear neural stuff, so that affected my introversion and I surely became more introverted, just for fear of not being able hear everything and avoid laught, maybe just shame of failure. This ilness could have affected my personallity type. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensorineural_hearing_loss info about it.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

@The red spirit I definitely see Fi in you as either aux or dominant. You carry a lot of emotional baggage with you but ultimately want to be kind. I also see the type 6 element mixed with 2 and 8, I believe. A CP 6, if you will. It seems like the Fi is dominant, though, but being CP 6 ISFP, you'd be much more of an aggressive version. In yuor paragraphs, I sensed so much more feeling that it was hard to read perception. That said, I see no reason to doubt Se.



> Lithuanian environment generally preffers extreme feelers and NTJs, STPs aren't very respected, due to their need to rebelling against Te, which is also preffered in country.


Btw, any place you go, except prison haha, will be dominated by SJs who prefer Te and Fe values. Not unique about Lithuania.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> @The red spirit I definitely see Fi in you as either aux or dominant. You carry a lot of emotional baggage with you but ultimately want to be kind. I also see the type 6 element mixed with 2 and 8, I believe. A CP 6, if you will. It seems like the Fi is dominant, though, but being CP 6 ISFP, you'd be much more of an aggressive version. In yuor paragraphs, I sensed so much more feeling that it was hard to read perception. That said, I see no reason to doubt Se.


What is CP? 

I find it hard to write about perception, because it's unconscious process and I don't remember it much. 

Maybe you know my enneatype (too fast, but I'll ask anyway)?

Could my ilness affect my personality (I thought, I gonna be dead lol)?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> What is CP?
> 
> Maybe you know my enneatype (too fast, but I'll ask anyway)?


Counter-phobic. It's type 6s that respond aggressively to challenges to their security and the ones they love. It's a preemptive mentality that is mean to prevent situations of fear. On the surface, CP 6s look like type 8s, but their motivation is much different.



> I find it hard to write about perception, because it's unconscious process and I don't remember it much.


Well, for this post you're going quite deep, although I don't perceive it's natural for you. Rather, I think you're going abstract in this thread because it's highly important and your Fi feels it needs to discover itself.



> Could my illness affect my personality?


Somewhat. It can cause more fear and feelings of shame. I take you as average health, emotionally, with a desire to become healthier. Being aware of what affects you is highly important.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@Drunk Parrot Well, I still don't know my type. What to do next? I'm lost (maybe you wanna talk with memeber myjazz, who has been here longer)


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> @Drunk Parrot Well, I still don't know my type. What to do next? I'm lost (maybe you wanna talk with memeber myjazz, who has been here longer)


I'm fairly confident about ISFP 6. I'm an ENTP and we aren't all the same. Besides, being Fi dom means there's even greater diversity among types. Fi means you judge things based on your feelings. Because they are unique to you, 100 ISFPs would have 100 different judgments. Thus, ISFPs can be quite different in how they express their feelings because they're genuine. You shouldn't be expected to identify with all ISFPs.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I'm fairly confident about ISFP 6. I'm an ENTP and we aren't all the same. Besides, being Fi dom means there's even greater diversity among types. Fi means you judge things based on your feelings. Because they are unique to you, 100 ISFPs would have 100 different judgments. Thus, ISFPs can be quite different in how they express their feelings because they're genuine. You shouldn't be expected to identify with all ISFPs.


Any reason, why ESFP isn't possible? They use judging too


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> Any reason, why ESFP isn't possible? They use judging too


You might be, as you seem ambiverted. Being confused between those two isn't the worst. Do you feel more comfortable pursuing new opportunities that look interesting or do you need to decide how you feel, first. ESFPs tend to act first, feel later.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> You might be, as you seem ambiverted. Being confused between those two isn't the worst. Do you feel more comfortable pursuing new opportunities that look interesting or do you need to decide how you feel, first. ESFPs tend to act first, feel later.


Can you give me example of such situation?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> Can you give me example of such situation?


No, but the approach you require makes me think you might be ESFP. Looking back at your words, I see more Te being used, even if it isn't fully developed. The way you seem to be fighting ISFP as a typing also clues me in on that. I'd go with ESFP as a result. You describe things in sensory detail, you seem reactive in certain situations, and I don't really see any Ni. You're waiting on others to type you and intuition isn't your strong suit. Of course, you have talents for other things, though. Yeah, ESFP, final answer.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Yeah, ESFP, final answer.


Are you sure, kinda fast response, but is it accurate?


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

The way I think of this, the Inferior function is always coupled with a corresponding J/P function that has the much higher spot on the teeter totter. The stronger you are in the Dominant, the weaker you become in the Inferior. 

Inferior Ni to me means lacking the means to identify and understand unfolding events without outside help. The more you lack the ability to know what will come out of something, the less restraint you will have in pushing or shoving your way through a situation (via Se). ESFP often have the hubris that if they simply push hard enough, be clever, or charm their way through a situation they'll get what they want (which may or may not be true) - but they fail to realize what to avoid in advance, or what end results will happen if they go through that effort because they lack the Ni channel to depict the _complete_ ongoing process. Types that are strong in Ni see patterns well, so they often avoid these issues in advance. 

As far as Te goes, people good with that function tend to constantly absorb factual information from the outside, articulate knowledge and thoughts based on those facts, and constantly provide changing knowledge or input with pragmatic tasks and activities. When it's Inferior, you have high diligence and certainty of opinions based on what the person is feeling because of the emphasized Fi. However, ISFP and INFP can get caught in situations where they aren't sure of their own degree of knowledge, qualifications, or level of competency, and remain diligently fixed into situations that don't actually bring them concrete benefit (or as much concrete benefit as something else would have). Even when they do have some knowledge of what they are indeed good at, they may not actively seek out_ new_ enterprises that make them even more capable unless someone else informs them of it.

You can easily overrate your own skill in you're inferior when it isn't actually being flexed. Unhealthy Te inferiors can also think they are _extremely_ knowledgeable without actually supporting what they say factually. Much in the way that Ni Inferiors think they're being incredibly strategic when they just wait to do something later, or when Se Inferiors think they're really active when they were onyl so for like 5 minutes.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> Are you sure, kinda fast response, but is it accurate?


You seem to be looking for evidence to justify this opinion Se+Te. I see more inferior Ni and the conclusion doesn't appear to reveal itself to you.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> You seem to be looking for evidence to justify this opinion Se+Te. I see more inferior Ni and the conclusion doesn't appear to reveal itself to you.


I don't think, I could afford to do one more mistake, it should be once and for all! Maybe I'm biased against ISFP types, but I don't know that for sure. Either way, I'm not outgoing and shy person (not type related, but I felt the need to say that)


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> I don't think, I could afford to do one more mistake, it should be once and for all! Maybe I'm biased against ISFP types, but I don't know that for sure. Either way, I'm not outgoing and shy person (not type related, but I felt the need to say that)


I mean if you want to make yourself unknown to feel better, go ahead. You summoned me and I gave my opinion. I've met ESFPs that are awkward and ISFPs that are confident.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I mean if you want to make yourself unknown to feel better, go ahead.


I want to figure out my type


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

I want you to accept what I told you and quit fighting me.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

I want you to fight against him as hard as you can. Rebel on. rebel goat alliance.

Physical world vs inner feeling as a child doesn't seperate much as @Dora and I have talked at length as to how much we both feel as though we both inhabited both realms when young.

I would look towards your natural impulse now as an adult. Which draws you towards it more now.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

@Memory of Talon

I was wondering when you would show up, I was starting to think you wouldn't


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

myjazz said:


> @Memory of Talon
> 
> I was wondering when you would show up, I was starting to think you wouldn't


<3

Oh you. Always trust that doubt. I may not always show up.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I want you to accept what I told you and quit fighting me.


What ?!:shocked: I'm not even trying, I'm just trying to think about everything so good, that I would believe decision later. Sorry if I offended you, but I really didn't want to.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Memory of Talon said:


> I want you to fight against him as hard as you can. Rebel on. rebel goat alliance.














Memory of Talon said:


> Physical world vs inner feeling as a child doesn't seperate much as @Dora and I have talked at length as to how much we both feel as though we both inhabited both realms when young.


Depends



Memory of Talon said:


> I would look towards your natural impulse now as an adult. Which draws you towards it more now.


Are you talking to me or Drunk Parrot? If me, I'm not adult yet


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> @Memory of Talon
> 
> I was wondering when you would show up, I was starting to think you wouldn't


I was thinking, that he would be helpful here too


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey everyone! I reread Jung's book chapters, where Se and Fi are described. I understand them a lot better now. Jung created typology and he made it's greatest enemy, stereotypes. He literally said, that Se may appear smart, but probably isn't. He seriously trigerred misinterpretation, that they are dumb. I really want to test what I learned with my example:
There are two cars, they are good, but ISFP and ESFP personally don't like them. ESFP would probably say, that cars are good, but I like other one. ISFP would say, that car, that he doesn't like is worse (or at least give hint, that he wanted to say so) and that he wants better one (the one he likes). Basically Se dom is more objective and less judgemental, while Fi dom is more subjective and judgemental. Also Se unser would enjoy external sensations (G forces with body, materials of interior, smell, sound) more and Fi user would enjoy feelings, that only he has. They both enjoy same things, just prefer diffent stimulation. Am I right?


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Dammit boy how old are you?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Memory of Talon said:


> Dammit boy how old are you?


Guess, and explain why :kitteh:


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> Guess, and explain why :kitteh:


I'm too lazy to guess, I just looked at your profile. 

At 17 I would say that I was just starting to develop my Fi a lot harder. To me at that age it was clear that my Se was dominant, but towards my mid 20's it becomes a bit unclear as to which is stronger. 

Same with when I was younger in my teens, its hard to see which was more dominant back then. 

Looking back towards my wildest years I can say that I was a clear Se dominant. That would be the ages of 17-23 where I ran wilder than anyone could ever imagine. I literally ripped apart my body seeking the thrills of life. I couldn't get enough until I realized it was too much. 

How wild you be boy?

I guess a better question is how bad is your urge to be wild? How freely do you follow your whims?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Memory of Talon said:


> Looking back towards my wildest years I can say that I was a clear Se dominant. That would be the ages of 17-23 where I ran wilder than anyone could ever imagine. I literally ripped apart my body seeking the thrills of life. I couldn't get enough until I realized it was too much.
> 
> How wild you be boy?


Give me thing, that has at least 2 two wheels and everyone around me says, that I'm wild. I'm not wild enough to rip my body. Yet I'm wild enough not to sleep at time everyday and do other random stuff I could think of. Most of the time I just annoy parents, because I don't have friends. Everyday I'm late for school and I run, when it's dark, because I'm late and because it's awesome. 



Memory of Talon said:


> I guess a better question is how bad is your urge to be wild? How freely do you follow your whims?


I just do most of the time, if it's not very shameful (I'm shy person). It's not that I'm wild, I'm curious and I observe or do it myself. Recently I did light bulb test and bought some of them. Now lots of them aren't used. Also I preffer to do my whims alone. Please don't laugh, but I piss into sink at night, because it's quieter than flushing toilet.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> Give me thing, that has at least 2 two wheels and everyone around me says, that I'm wild. I'm not wild enough to rip my body. Yet I'm wild enough not to sleep at time everyday and do other random stuff I could think of. Most of the time I just annoy parents, because I don't have friends. Everyday I'm late for school and I run, when it's dark, because I'm late and because it's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I just do most of the time, if it's not very shameful (I'm shy person). It's not that I'm wild, I'm curious and I observe or do it myself. Recently I did light bulb test and bought some of them. Now lots of them aren't used. Also I preffer to do my whims alone. Please don't laugh, but I piss into sink at night, because it's quieter than flushing toilet.


I was just wilder than most. 

I think a big misconception about ESFPs is that we love people. IMO Se is not about people, but its about the raw senses. I can be shy when first entering a group. I sort of relate to what you say about observing people, that's my first mode of interaction within a new group. I observe and wait for opportunities to introduce myself or to buddy up to someone. 

I actually hate people most of the time  I think this is something I've shared most with my INTJ best friends is we like to talk about how much we actually dislike people. ^_^

Your story about peeing in the sink sort of leads me to believe that you are hyper aware of the sounds you make at night. 

Could be signs of Se dominance. 

The difference between Fi dominance and Se dominance would be your primary focus. Is your primary focus within yourself or outside of yourself?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Memory of Talon said:


> Your story about peeing in the sink sort of leads me to believe that you are hyper aware of the sounds you make at night.
> 
> Could be signs of Se dominance.


Should we really type people by how they pee XD. Seriously my mom is hyper aware. I'm not even sure if she sleeps or not. i think, that she has issues with sleep and then blames me for everything



Memory of Talon said:


> The difference between Fi dominance and Se dominance would be your primary focus. Is your primary focus within yourself or outside of yourself?


If I would type myself solely on Jung's book, most likely I pick Se dom. I observe information and that's kinda fine, I don't really what Fi doms always do (judge self's feelings from within). Yet I can't say, that I don't use Fi, I use it too and often. If you know my past I had to do that a lot. Keep in mind, that I don't strongly think like that and there is probability of being Fi dom. It's really hard to differentiate Fi-Se and Se-Fi.

Maybe you want to try out peeing into sink? XD

I remembered embarassing story about peeing. Location is same village and my relationship was fine. One day grandparents were outside. Grandpa took all slippers to clean and I wanted to pee. Important detail is that toilet is outside and I couldn't see them (grandparents). My insides were almost exploding and best place to pee I could think of was cactus's pot with soil. Everything went fine until at end my thing was stabbed by thorn. That was super painful and I screamed. thorn was stuck. Grandparents quickly came and saw what happened. I was scared, that they gonna take it out,because it would be very painful, so I kinda wanted to escape lol. Then not sure if grandma or grandpa hold me and other took it out. later was embarrassment and explanation time. Grandma wasn't happy, because she tried to grow it and it was already tall. That stabby bastard after some time (weeks) started to become dry until it finally died lol (revenge) XD. I don't even know, why I say this, but it's entertaining. (plz mods, don't ban me lol)


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

> Should we really type people by how they pee XD.


I think you just earned a spot in my siggy. I'm laughing my ass off on this one. 

My answer is yes.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Memory of Talon said:


> I think you just earned a spot in my siggy. I'm laughing my ass off on this one.
> 
> My answer is yes.


This gonna be quote of the 2017


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

Find dominant attributes of a person with strong extroversion and low intuition. Look at how he acts when in stress, contribute the attitude to the polar negative of dominant - Get inferior. (haha, real science)

Give Te a better categorization, because attributing it to success and personal drive is just a flawed category compared to all the other functions.

So Ni inferior can be said is an incorrect cause and effect relation. But we all do that right, just that those Se doms are usually considered dumb in grasping intuitive knowledge and have many faults in arguments. Their statements are mostly oversimplification of view. 
I could say then that Se doms are more into the now of the experience, while Ni are more into the now of conception experiencing. This means that the depth of a complex intuitive idea is much more widespread in the Ni dom. The Se can only look through a blurry window and see fractions of shapes.

Imo, when an Se dom goes past his nature, he is no longer restrained by the inferior but can even compete with an average Ni dom. Just as an Ni dom can go against his Se inferior nature by...

I have spent a lot of time developing my theory about the inferior relation, would be a shame to share all my knowledge here for no personal gain.

If you want to observe Te in inferior action, you should look at fanatical femi SWJ ideologs.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> Hey everyone! I reread Jung's book chapters, where Se and Fi are described. I understand them a lot better now. Jung created typology and he made it's greatest enemy, stereotypes. He literally said, that Se may appear smart, but probably isn't. He seriously trigerred misinterpretation, that they are dumb. I really want to test what I learned with my example:
> There are two cars, they are good, but ISFP and ESFP personally don't like them. ESFP would probably say, that cars are good, but I like other one. ISFP would say, that car, that he doesn't like is worse (or at least give hint, that he wanted to say so) and that he wants better one (the one he likes). Basically Se dom is more objective and less judgemental, while Fi dom is more subjective and judgemental. Also Se unser would enjoy external sensations (G forces with body, materials of interior, smell, sound) more and Fi user would enjoy feelings, that only he has. They both enjoy same things, just prefer diffent stimulation. Am I right?


Jung didn't create stereotypes people who misread his work does.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> What ?!:shocked: I'm not even trying, I'm just trying to think about everything so good, that I would believe decision later. Sorry if I offended you, but I really didn't want to.


I was just grouchy, ENTPs have moods, too.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> Jung didn't create stereotypes people who misread his work does.


I know, but those things could have been eliminated if he wrote clearlier


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I was just grouchy, ENTPs have moods, too.


I will be ESFP (perC) for some time and observe myself, seems, that I don't remember my thought process and I lack experience. BTW since you know something aboout enneagrams, are you sure, that I'm type 6? Am I type 6 or type 6 with wing?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> I will be ESFP (perC) for some time and observe myself, seems, that I don't remember my thought process and I lack experience. BTW since you know something aboout enneagrams, are you sure, that I'm type 6? Am I type 6 or type 6 with wing?


Well everyone has a wing. The manner in which you seem to want to protect people while struggling with anxiety is 6 like. You are also quite reactionary. 6w5 8w9 2w1 is my guess.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> The manner in which you seem to want to protect people while struggling with anxiety


Did I said those things?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> Did I said those things?


And once again, I'm done. You don't want to find your type, you want to argue.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Drunk Parrot said:


> And once again, I'm done. You don't want to find your type, you want to argue.


I think hes just trying to clarify.

or rebel goat alliance. 


I doubt its the latter though.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> And once again, I'm done. You don't want to find your type, you want to argue.


I never said, that I want to protect people, where it came from?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Memory of Talon said:


> I think hes just trying to clarify.
> 
> or rebel goat alliance.
> 
> ...


It doesn't feel like any progress is made. I expect people to bend over and let me penetrate when I type them.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Well everyone has a wing.


That kinda sounded funny coming from a Drunk Parrot


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> It doesn't feel like any progress is made. I expect people to bend over and let me penetrate when I type them.


I learned one thing, when typing, is that if I rush too much, I fail, I have to understand everything and be sure, that typers like you don't get wrong perceptions or even worse become biased


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> That kinda sounded funny coming from a Drunk Parrot


He just drinks Red Bull


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm just going to say...

I think you're an ISFP and do NOT think you're an ESFP in any way shape or form because of the differences that stand out to me in general character and attitudes between ESFPs and ISFPs.

I know it's not useful that I'm not going into details about why but I won't because I can't stand to see things dragged on 'forever'.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Candy Apple said:


> I can't stand to see things dragged on 'forever'.


wtf is wrong with people here, why you all can't stand a little discussion? I would be fine even with 100 pages, if it's beneficial.

It's really bad, that you don't explain anything, it's the most important thing.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

Because typing people is one of the main things I do here. In most of the threads I post in people are going back and forth - whether it's the OP or others that join in *and it gets tiring over time.* If I saw that it would be easy for you to come to a conclusion or a clear cut way of going about this that would work out for you, I would give you the details but currently I don't see that. 

Different types give way to different tendencies and techniques when typing people and one of mine is to be quick because of Te, yet detailed because of Si. Right now I don't want to proceed because I (Te) can't see a simple way forward. It's not just you, it's the fact that others can drag this out longer than _I_ think it needs to be (but yes, this thread is not about me, I get that).


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

@Candy Apple I keep trying outfits on them like it's an 80s movie montage. No matter what I put on, they don't like it. I consider myself quite an esteemed typist fashionista. But this is ridiculous! :shocked: Such an ISFP prima donna here!


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> @*Candy Apple* I keep trying outfits on them like it's an 80s movie montage. No matter what I put on, they don't like it.


:laughing:


> I consider myself quite an esteemed typist fashionista. But this is ridiculous! :shocked:


Yep! I've seen how you go about it! I like your 'style' hahah.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Candy Apple said:


> If I saw that it would be easy for you to come to a conclusion or a clear cut way of going about this that would work out for you, I would give you the details but currently I don't see that.


It's easy to give details, but understand them harder thing.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> @Candy Apple I keep trying outfits on them like it's an 80s movie montage. No matter what I put on, they don't like it.


It's not that I don't like it, if I see something I don't understand, I question it. I just don't want to mistakes due to misunderstanding either yours or mine. 



Drunk Parrot said:


> I consider myself quite an esteemed typist fashionista. But this is ridiculous! :shocked: Such an ISFP prima donna here!


Why ISFP so suddenly?

Seriously calm down and get drunk, maybe you become nice parrot again


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Are you saying that you are continuing? 

And is this no longer just the Inferior concept, I haven't really tried to Type you nor guide you through it...as I mentioned early into the discussion. 
But if you want to see what's on the table all ya' gotta do is ask. if your contempt with ESFP that's cool then rock on


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> Are you saying that you are continuing?









myjazz said:


> And is this no longer just the Inferior concept, I haven't really tried to Type you nor guide you through it...as I mentioned early into the discussion.
> But if you want to see what's on the table all ya' gotta do is ask. if your contempt with ESFP that's cool then rock on


I gonna ask you then, but I don't hate ESFPs at all (you're not your, goddamnit).


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> I gonna ask you then, but I don't hate ESFPs at all (you're not your, goddamnit).


I didn't say you're nor your ?!?!


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot made me remeber, that sniffing my own farts could be very enjoyable compared to dealing with Si


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> I didn't say you're nor your ?!?!





myjazz said:


> But if you want to see what's on the table all ya' gotta do is ask. if *your* contempt with ESFP that's cool then rock on


you said that


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> you said that


Does that mean your not contempt with ESFP?

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/your



okay okay I think the thread got ya a little ruffled maybe?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> Does that mean your not contempt with ESFP?
















myjazz said:


> okay okay I think the thread got ya a little ruffled maybe?


Since we started to talk about pissing it was seriously offtopic


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@myjazz please type me


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> Since we started to talk about pissing it was seriously offtopic


Off topic is my specialty Inferior Se I am

You do realize that the picture you posted just proves I used your right? either way I don't really care but it seem's that you do.




I will go over and show the trail some....darn you @Candy Apple I think you did this on purpose :tongue:


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> Off topic is my specialty Inferior Se I am


Ok, then



myjazz said:


> You do realize that the picture you posted just proves I used your right? either way I don't really care but it seem's that you do.


Doesn't seem like it was. Correct: You're ESFP or your type is ESFP. Your sentence was messed up, so maybe I misunderstood it. Anyway, get back to typology.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> Anyway, get back to typology.


You are You is your Type.

I was hoping you would stick with ESFP though.....


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Contempt?

noun
1.
the feeling with which a person regards anything considered mean, vile, or worthless; disdain; scorn.
2.
the state of being despised; dishonor; disgrace.
3.
Law.
willful disobedience to or open disrespect for the rules or orders of a court (contempt of court) or legislative body.
an act showing such disrespect.




Do we mean content?

adjective
1.
in a state of peaceful happiness.
"he seemed more content, less bitter"
synonyms:	contented, satisfied, pleased, gratified, fulfilled, happy, cheerful, glad; More
verb
1.
satisfy (someone).
"nothing would content her"
synonyms:	satisfy, please; More
noun
1.
a state of satisfaction.
"the greater part of the century was a time of content"
2.
a member of the British House of Lords who votes for a particular motion.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> You are You is your Type.


Then I'm type R



myjazz said:


> I was hoping you would stick with ESFP though.....


Looks reasonable to me too, but I don't like to trust my self judgements.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Memory of Talon said:


> Contempt?
> 
> noun
> 1.
> ...


I was pretty sure, that he messed up somewhere.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Memory of Talon said:


> Contempt?
> 
> noun
> 1.
> ...


About time a non Inferior Te caught that...that should been the real question that a Tert Te would caught. I even engaged his Te and said it twice


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> About time a non Inferior Te caught that...that should been the real question that a Tert Te would caught. I even engaged his Te and said it twice


Real question is, why you test my grammar, I'm not native American or Brit and never heard one. This is far from functions and I don't think it's type related. You either know it or not. Also it's pretty popular grammar nazism on internet, it's not so hard to learn it.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> Real question is, why you test my grammar, I'm not native American or Brit and never heard one. This is far from functions and I don't think it's type related. You either know it or not. Also it's pretty popular grammar nazism on internet, it's not so hard to learn it.


Don't get you Dom Fi in a twist...you was being a Grammar Nazi not me. Didn't see me be all being Judgmental about it. yeah ok now blame language issue's ,stop playing blame game and taking everything personal

Function growth is a concept in Typology


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Based on the way that the red spirit pees, I'm apt to think hes an ESFP


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Memory of Talon said:


> Based on the way that the red spirit pees, I'm apt to think hes an ESFP


More like ESTP XD


----------

